# Lottery Results



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How did everyone do in the ND deer gun lottery this year?

Once again, no tag. This is the fourth year in a row in 2F2. Its hard to keep wanting to go deer hunting when I go this long without a tag. Usually, its every 1-3 years, I drew a tag. I think if I don't get one in 2020 I'm done with trying to hunt deer. It's fun to go with people deer hunting, but not ever carrying a gun is getting old.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

can't you get a gratis tag?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No tag for me. Not even a doe.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tis one reason I bowhunt. .....with a bow that you have to pull back by hand...... not one of those transgender bows.........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Tis one reason I bowhunt. .....with a bow that you have to pull back by hand...... not one of those transgender bows.........


Booooooo


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Tis one reason I bowhunt. .....with a bow that you have to pull back by hand...... not one of those transgender bows.........


But it identifies as long bow.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Those guys look like crusaders, carrying their crosses around ! LOL

I have nothing against the guys that use them, it just doesn't feel like a bow to me and are not conducive to spot and stalk or still hunting that I do. I am actually medically eligible for one but stubbornly refuse to go that direction. LOL

FWIW Nearly all the guys that were shooting compound bows over 70# draw weight when I took up bow hunting, wreaked their shoulders and now HAVE to use crossbows.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No tag.....I know only a few that did get d


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They need to change the system for a while. The bonus point system hit the point of no return years ago. It doesn't work when EVERYONE has a massive amount of points. They need to do like they did with mule deer tags at onetime. If you drew a tag you could not apply the next year. They might even have to go 2 years to make it work. I hate to step on landowners toes but they should probably have to feel the pain a bit too.


----------

